# Destin in October



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

I need some help. I am headed back down to Ft Rucker, AL in october...hate that place. I will be there for a month, with plenty of time off on the weekends and possibly days off during the week as well. Being that my wife and son are staying in washington for the month that I am down there, I figure I better make the best of it. I plan on heading down to destin every chance I get, and am looking to do some fly fishing. 

I have rods from 3wt-10wt, and I dont care if I break them on a fish. What are my options for fishing? I wont be able to afford a charter (dang mortgage), but I do have access to all the military areas in the area. I planned on bringing all my tying stuff as well as all my rods.

My questions to everyone that has an opinion or information is...what are my options? Where should I fish? What weight rods for what fish (I like fishing light)? Besides Clouser patterns, what flies should I start tying and what size? Am I going to need a bite tippet? And will I be able to catch a blacktip or spinner from shore (with a section of steel leader)? 

Thats all the questions I can think of off the top of my head, thanks for the input!

~Dan


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you like to sight fish for sporty fish, being in Destin in October you will be half way there.

Destin Harbor is created by a peninsula that runs parallel to the mainland. Turn off US Hwy. 98, and drive out to the end of the Peninsula to Lands End Ct. or somewhere that you can find to park and walk out to the East Jetty on the East side of the pass. Walk out onto the rock jetty as you look and fish you will find your favorite flat rocks to perch on. 

Normally in October there will be a pretty predictable sea and a cool light north wind and the water will be tap water clear. 

Carry a 6/7 or an 8wt with floating WF or Rocket taper. Pink, Crazy Charlie’s, Bonefish Bitter or Snapping Shrimp, each with a tiny bit of orange and slight crystal flash, or my favorites. (I refuse to tie or cast a Clouser). 

The target or best part is Florida Pompano. In the fall they migrate back from West to East and the edie created by the East Pass Jetty is a hotspot. Blind cast as you will, but as you fish you will teach your eyes to see them, and it gets better as you do. When you see them approaching put your fly of choice well out front and in thier oncoming path. As they approach your presentation, slight jerky strips to mimic a small shellfish or crab or your fly trying to escape them will drive them nuts. The fall run fish seem to be reliably larger than the spring run fish and it is not uncommon to see fall fish over 4lbs. They are very sporty and provide any type tackle a good test, but they are incredible fish to sight fish, and remind me of Bonefish in alot of ways. They do have a leg up on Bonefish in the fact that they are very good at Dinner. 

This is the finest sport fishing in our area in my opinion, and I try to play the game as often as the rest of my life will allow me to.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If Fort Rucker is as bad as you say: 

If you like a Great Steak, pick an afternoon and drive to Dothan (about 25 miles east). Go to the Old Mill on Murphy Mill Rd. 

Order Prime Rib and ask if Bill or John Slavins will prepare it for you? If either of them are there they will. Ask for it to be lightly fire seared on beef fat. WOW. 

It most likely will not be as lifechanging as sight fishing for Pompano in Destin, but it will make you feel better about being in Fort Rucker.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont think I ever went to Old Mill, I was stationed there for over a year and a half, but I may just have to try it.

Pompano sounds like a blast, I will definitely try it out. I am excited to go fishing down there this time. Anyone ever catch shark on a fly? I have a 10 wt with over 500 yards of line that is itching to get bent.

So sounds like for pompano it is going to be topwater?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

AlaskanDan said:


> I dont think I ever went to Old Mill, I was stationed there for over a year and a half, but I may just have to try it.
> 
> Pompano sounds like a blast, I will definitely try it out. I am excited to go fishing down there this time. Anyone ever catch shark on a fly? I have a 10 wt with over 500 yards of line that is itching to get bent.
> 
> So sounds like for pompano it is going to be topwater?


 
.
*Nope. Pompano will not be Topwater. *

*Destin is a very nice place and there is lots of fishing to be done there. I hope you have a blast, and your best trip ever. *


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Not topwater, check. I am assuming it wont be far from the surface though, using a WF line? I also have a 625gr sinking line and a 12' sinking head that I can use as well.


----------

